# Inca 410 8.5' Jointer with thickness head attachment??



## ModernWoodWorkz (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi, this is my first post.

I am a hobbiest woodworker and want to start making cutting boards. I am part of a woodshop that has all the tools I need but the jointer is abused and not something I can rely on.

I came across an Inca 410 8.5' jointer for sale that has the thickness attachment.

I'm having a hard time finding information about it and if it's a good deal or not.

I'm looking for your help.

It's priced at $460 CAN.

Specs if anyone has would be appreciated.

I live in a condo so I wouldn't be using it in the actual shop it would be at a buddies house. Is it ok on a regular plug?

Any information would be helpful

Thank you.


----------



## ModernWoodWorkz (Apr 29, 2017)

I also just watched a review on the porter cable bench top. It seems like it would be good as well for cutting boards.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those are good machines. The planer attachment
requires hand-feeding but is well-made. It's
supposed to be able to thickness stock quite
thin, thinner than a roller-fed planer will do.

The thickness attachment has some collector
value last time I checked.

I had one of the 8" jointers for awhile. No complaints
about it.


----------



## ModernWoodWorkz (Apr 29, 2017)

Does anyone have the King Benchtop with Helical Cutterhead? This might be a great feature to have for possible better cutting.


----------

